# Latest shark attack strikes fear into Australian tourist industry



## LandShark (Jul 17, 2012)

You have got to be kidding me? So the shark is at fault for killing a surfer in an area that is known to be the most dangerous for fatal shark attacks? The water is their environment and we are guests! I am disgusted with the authorities and government for even considering removing the shark from the protected list! They are God's creatures and should be greatly respected in their hierarchy! We are ruining the earth and destroying species everyday for our own selfish gain! WAKE UP!


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2012)

As a spearo in WA - I spend many many hours swimming the magnificent reefs of our beautiful ocean. The reefs around the Perth area as far as way past Guillderton are very very dead - not a crayfish in sight and as a result of that - very little else too. Bad environmental management has all but wiped out the bottom of the food chain and its getting worse and worse. If you speak to old timers in the Quinns Rocks area - they used to get their full quota of crays every day without any problem at all. This has to have a knockon effect on the rest of the food chain and ultimately the Sharks at the top. In order to fix this problem we need to start at the bottom and create vast conservation areas where not a thing is too be taken from the ocean at all. These areas will act as nurseries and feed other adjacent areas and slowly a balance should be restored. The crayfishing industry in WA is so deadly efficient that the creatures dont stand a chance. How often does one see seals these days - the favourite food of great whites - I reckon the sharks are starving.


----------

